# lobster?



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Is lobster safe for a hedgie to eat? (unseasoned, no butter, no lemon, just lobster meat cracked from the shell).

I'm having lobster today & I'm sure as the scent is so strong (not to mention yummy) that it will get Sylvie's nose going. The dogs always get a little piece so I'm wondering about Sylvie?


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

I wouldnt feed to much unless you like cleaning up a stinky "poo-splosion". Fish makes really stinky poo in my experience, and A LOT of it...lol


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Lobster, crab, shrimp and fish are all of what I've given my boy. He absolutely loves it all. He'd be sitting on my lap with his nose wiggling, waiting for me to feed him another piece.

Obviously, moderation is key, but I had no ill effects feeding about a "nickel sized" portion, just because he loved it so much.


----------

